
Amsterdam to Zhuzhou: Cloudflare network expands to 100 cities - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/amsterdam-to-zhuzhou-cloudflare-global-network/
======
apecat
@jgrahamc

I'm curious to know a bit about what the human, biz and tech process is like
when Cloudflare opens a new DC and traffic from local ISPs slowly is beginning
to be routed towards it. Very much like what I'm currently observing here
close to HEL (I'm stalking my /cdn-cgi/trace every morning).

Myself and most somewhat technical people I know don't seem to be all that
familiar with how peering, BGP and all that works. My mental image is that
companies set up play dates and pull some cable between big switches at some
IX and then magic happens.

So, I guess this is as much a question as a suggestion for an interesting blog
topic, or something.

cheers!

